# Treasure every day because you just never know. . .



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

How quickly things can change. Ten days ago, my 12 year old dog Zoey died very suddenly. She did have a lot of health issues but we had everything managed, it took a lot of medication and a careful diet, but she was comfortable and happy. In fact, just a couple of hours before she died, she was barking and stomping her feet for a bite of our grilled chicken (this was one of the few human treats she was able to eat.) (Yes, she got a lot of my chicken that night.) Later that evening she went off to bed, which was normal, only to rush out of "her" bedroom a short while later, barely breathing and with no color to her gums. She passed on the way to the e-vet, but when we got there they offered to do an ultrasound, and we found out she had bled out internally. I don't know exactly what the bleeding was from. She had an ultrasound done about a year ago and there was no indication of anything that would have caused this, and also had an abdominal/chest x-ray roughly 2 months ago and all was well. There were literally NO signs, no symptoms, no hint that this was about to happen. Even in hindsight, there was nothing. 

Zoey was always a funny dog, even as a puppy she knew exactly who she was and it was up to us to deal with it. She was a very good dog, very easy to handle and naturally just seemed to do the right thing. One of those rare dogs who seemed to hit the ground already trained. She enjoyed a career as a therapy dog, working on the psych unit at our local hospital. She assisted in many therapy sessions and the patients loved her. She also volunteered her time as a foster sister to many homeless dogs, and all of them adored her. She was like a Queen Elizabeth dog, everyone just naturally respected her and thought she was really cool. She was extremely smart and regularly used this against us. She was a vocal girl (her mom was a Husky so I guess that's where it came from) and she was quick to let us know if we weren't meeting her needs. She joins her "brother" Zack the Boxer at the Bridge. They grew up together and I'm sure it was a joyous reunion. I miss her terribly. 

We knew Zoey's health was not good, and we knew her time was limited. She couldn't really go for walks anymore but she liked car rides, so about once a week we'd get her loaded up and take her out to dinner anywhere that had outdoor seating. She loved it. We would literally drop everything if she barked and wanted something--treats, just some attention, whatever she wanted, it didn't matter. Yes, we created a monster. But that's okay. I don't regret a minute of it, and that is the point. Remember that your dogs will not always be here. You will turn around one day and they will be gone. I have no regrets about Zoey, she had an awesome, full life and we were lucky to be her human servants. Even if they just chewed up your brand new shoes, or had a poop-splosion over night, or ran off after a squirrel, or any other annoying/aggravating things that dogs put us through on a daily basis, it's okay. Don't go to bed upset with them. When I lose a dog, I try to take something away from their life, and with Zoey this is it.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss..
What a great tribute to her life, you were both lucky to have each other.

great advise, my girls are both 14 now and Macy has daily struggles, Babs not to many she is still very active chasing Capone around the yard, but I know the day will come that I have to say goodbye and it just breaks my heart.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

That's terrible. I am so sorry for your sudden loss!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

So very sorry. Hugs to you !


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I am so very sorry to read this. Rest easy, Zoey.


----------

